# Comeback legs - I think I've killed them



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Seriously - beat to pieces, I've been very sore for nearly a week now. I'm used to pushing hard to make gains and being sore, but this is different. I took a high effort ride out of turn and I am not recovering. 

I have no strength to pull, the pace lines are no problem, my low effort spin for super steep hills is OK. It's the 85-90 RPM 23-25 MPH that's gone as soon as I hit the front to pull. It feels like a Muscle thing and not a Lung/HR thing. I have been taking it easy on the rides, and I took today off. 

Any wisdom to pass ?


----------



## rhn (Aug 27, 2008)

Listen to your body and rest?


----------



## Sumguy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Pizza and beer. Always works for me and I'm not joking.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Pizza and beer fix legs up fine. After that motor pacing.


----------



## jarider (Nov 3, 2009)

When my legs get to feeling that weary I take a few days off the bike or ride three or four rides at an active recovery pace, that woks for me


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

NEO Dan said:


> Any wisdom to pass ?


yes. 3 days of couch potato-hood. eat healthy (and lightly), sleep lots, do zero activity.

you have my personal guarantee that on the 4th day, you will feel absolutely fantastic.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

"Shut up legs".

-Jens Voigt


----------



## esac (Jun 1, 2010)

i will echo creaky's advice and also keep yourself well hydrated. 2nd or 3rd day back on the bike, you'll feel like superman.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks guys,
Yesterday I took a down day and got lots of sleep and food. Today I took a short SLOW ride with a rider who got dropped because she was having some breathing problems. She is an asthmatic with all sorts of allergies and they are harvesting crops here so the air is thick with all sorts of bad stuff for her. 

The legs feel like they are almost back to normal. Tomorrow is a normal 30 mile low-medium effort ride, Thursday is back to real effort. 

Thanks for the tips, I was beginning to wonder if I had really done some long term damage to the legs.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

oops double post


----------

